# Jungle Carpet Python Appreciation thread!



## Tleilaxu (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is a thread deicated to our loveable yet sometimes feisty JCPs Post your pics!







http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/Jynx09-01-06.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/Jynx09-01-064.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/Jynx09-01-063.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/Jynx09-01-062.jpg


----------



## mcysgirl (Sep 25, 2006)

Lucky you all ready has some yellow!! I can't wait till my baby gets her yellow in.  But this is a great species. Abbigal is my first snake ever and she has been the best!! Right now she's boarding up in Indiana because it was too hot to ship her down to Texas, but hopefully she can come down now since it has cooled off.


----------



## bodar (Sep 26, 2006)

that is awsome, i NEED one


----------



## Zarathustra (Sep 30, 2006)

That is one SHARP jungle carpet python. Very nice color. It should make an impressive adult.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2006)

which one? both have striking patterns.


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 4, 2006)

Tleilaxu said:


> which one? both have striking patterns.


both are nice, but the first has nicer colors.


----------



## Blasphemy (Oct 4, 2006)

Refer to this thread http://arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=77025 to see my little guy


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2006)

Blasphemy said:


> Refer to this thread http://arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=77025 to see my little guy


You got a good deal on that one. Nice colors...nice pattern. Very cool.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 7, 2006)

Here are some pics of my JCP when she was three months old.












^ Four months old






^Sleeping on her side.
Now lets see some more JCP pics people!


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Oct 7, 2006)

how large do they get full grown?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 7, 2006)

Six to eight feet is the norm, individuals over 10 feet are extremely rare for this species of carpet python.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Oct 7, 2006)

wow i always stayed clear of them because i thought they got like 15' and i heard they can be mean as hell.

If the temperment isnt too bad perhaps this will end up being the next snake i get.


----------



## Blasphemy (Oct 7, 2006)

Also keep in mind the females get larger than the males, as with most snakes, so a male is only likely to reach 5 feet or so and a female 6 or 7 feet


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 7, 2006)

They have a wonderful temperment when properly worked with. Three times a week for an hour is recommended handling.


----------



## KUJordan (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's my JCP.  This thing might just be directly related to Satan himself.  I got it from a friend when it was about 12" or so (that was about 2 years ago) and it is now a 4' monster!  I have determined by many not-so-pleasant but plenty-bloody encounters with this fellow that he is not full of hatred, just full of hunger 24/7.  When he bites (happens often) he doesn't let go and proceeds to "eat" whatever part of your body he happens to get ahold of...very warm water usually takes care of it, though it sure does get the blood flowing!  He is an amazingly beautiful and extremely healthy snake, which are the ONLY two reasons I have continued to keep him and deal with his s---.  Anyway...a pic:







notice how he is in his opaque stage...this is the ONLY time I would've been able to get this close without taking a hit...


----------



## Wolfy72 (Nov 1, 2006)

Personally i think the Bad Reputation is over exagerated,, i have  2 Jungles here...  a 6 foot male and a 7 foot  female,,, and BOTH of them are puppy dog friendly, only time i have ever had to worry was feeding time  the male can be nippy then... other than that...... BOTH are very docile and love being handled.............

Here's my big girl here and my Oldest boy


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 1, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL SNAKES! I am jealous. I cant wait till mine gets that big!


----------



## mcysgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

well forgive me that she's just a baby and isn't near full grown.... and that the camera I was using was a little out of focus :evil:  she's the most gorgeous snake that I've ever seen.... 

but then again I'm just grumpy.... ignore me...


----------



## mcysgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

here's another pic of my baby... just though I'd share..


----------



## Wolfy72 (Nov 1, 2006)

I meant nothin bad by my statements mcysgirl, I simpley tryin to point out that not all the Morelia are as nippy as everyone seems to think, with frequent and proper handling they can be tolerate of us. Your baby is just a beautiful as the rest of the Sp. .....I personally find the younger and brighter colored babies even more so pretty...


----------



## KUJordan (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree that not all Morelia are nasty.  My friend has one that is the same size as mine and it is the sweetest thing you could imagine.  It's more placid than my brother's ball python.  I am just sore because I think my JCP is better looking than those of my friends, but I can't do anything with it...at least they can all hold theirs...


----------



## Wolfy72 (Nov 2, 2006)

KUJordan said:


> I agree that not all Morelia are nasty.  My friend has one that is the same size as mine and it is the sweetest thing you could imagine.  It's more placid than my brother's ball python.  I am just sore because I think my JCP is better looking than those of my friends, but I can't do anything with it...at least they can all hold theirs...



Well I have found that with a little work and patience,, pretty much "All" of the  Morelia can be tolerant (I say tolerant because even though a snake seems calm and placid, THERE IS ALWAYS a chance of bein bitten) of proper handling, THAT BEING SAID........  Please handle at your own risk  the bite of a larger Morelia  is kinda nasty, I've been bitten a few times at work and  not only does it hurt but it bleeds  ALOT...
We have a couple of younger ones in at work now, that I am currently taming down the best I can, as younger snakes they will tend to be a tad bit nippy, but the more you handle them the calmer/More Tolerant they'll become...

Just my personal experience....


----------



## mcysgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

like I said I was just being grumpy and my feathers got a little ruffled.... tends to happen a lot more lately actually... hrm... 

but I saw this baby that was a little bit bigger than abby at a show and it was starting to turn yellow... so I'm guessing by her next shed she start turning.. ^__^ I'm really excited!! wish I could be there for the molt.. we're driving back up to indiana this next few weeks so maybe I will get to see her... :clap:


----------



## Meaningless End (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok so i dont have a jungle carpet but i do have a pair of Irian Jaya carpets. 












this one isnt a carpet but i figure we might as well include any other moreila as well.  He is a Biak local gtp.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice snakes.


----------



## Midwest Art (Nov 10, 2006)

*Jungles*

Nice Pix!  I had one that ate only mice as an adult, I should have turned it to rats a bit sooner but it was very nice.


----------



## AlainL (Nov 17, 2006)

*jungle carpet python*

This is my 5 foot  female . Had her for about 6months , everytime she molts she becomes more and more beautiful


----------



## Wolfy72 (Nov 18, 2006)

Beautiful Carpets you have... I sooooo love the Species.....


----------



## skinheaddave (Nov 18, 2006)

Beauty and the beast.  No confusing which is which.







Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Blasphemy (Nov 19, 2006)

skinheaddave said:


> Beauty and the beast.  No confusing which is which.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


That is an amazing looking carpet you have there...boy or girl? 

Also on a sad note, my jungle carpet seen earlier in the thread died 2 days ago...he suddenly stopped eating and I found out he had mites. I treated him for the mites but still he refused food until the end. I'm thinking now that he may have had something more serious than mites like internal parasites because I fail to see how a case of mites would cause his demise...although I could be wrong because he was quite young.


----------



## Anubis77 (Nov 19, 2006)

My little male:

























Out of the four snakes I have, he's the calmest.

I suspect he isn't a full M. spilota cheynei. Probably has some other Morelia spilota in him.


----------



## maxident213 (Nov 19, 2006)

A pic of me with Damballa, my girlfriend's JCP.  Female, about five years old.  (The snake, not my gf.   )


----------



## LayneNugget (Nov 19, 2006)

maxident213 said:


> A pic of me with Damballa, my girlfriend's JCP.  Female, about five years old.  (The snake, not my gf.   )


i dunno who's sexier in that pic, you or Damby.  

btw, i love how her eye is glowing there.


----------



## Wolfy72 (Nov 20, 2006)

skinheaddave said:


> Beauty and the beast.  No confusing which is which.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know you had any Morelia Dave,,,Beautiful snake  though, i love the entire colorations of them.


----------

